# ORV sticker for ATV on the ICE



## sjhawkeye (Apr 25, 2006)

Last week, a member posted a question about recieving a ticket from the DNR for not having an ORV sticker on his quad at the boat ramp of a lake. He wondered what the law was concerning this and if the ticket was justified. I see that this whole thread was not answered and just deleted by the powers that be.

So, I will ask the quesiton again with hopes that an answer will be provided for this question.

Thank you, 

Scott


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

In an area that is open to the public, an ORV registration (ORV Sticker) is required. A public lake (ie frozen surface) is considered an extention of the highway and since you can drive a motor vehicle on it (ie truck, car, ORV, snowmobile) it needs to be registered.


----------



## sjhawkeye (Apr 25, 2006)

JWICKLUND said:


> In an area that is open to the public, an ORV registration (ORV Sticker) is required. A public lake (ie frozen surface) is considered an extention of the highway and since you can drive a motor vehicle on it (ie truck, car, ORV, snowmobile) it needs to be registered.


 
Jwicklund, 

Thank you.

Scott


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

so your saying i need a orv sticker on my truck to drive it out on the ice??? thats bull sh**.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Your suppose have an ORV sticker on your 4X4 pick-up when going off road on open trails on State Land as well.


----------



## BIG BUCK DOWN (Dec 6, 2007)

Note: An ORV license is not required for street-licensed vehicles used on the frozen surface of public waters or designated ORV


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

> and since you can drive a motor vehicle on it (ie truck, car, ORV, snowmobile) it needs to be registered.


No ORV sticker on your car because it is registered (license plate).


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks guys.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Magnet said:


> No ORV sticker on your car because it is registered (license plate).


Correct. Any vehicle on the ice needs to be registered. Truck, Car, Van, Motorcycle, snowmobile, ORV etc.


----------

